# What's the best 8 wt?



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Has this question ever been asked here yet this week? 

Yellowstone Anglers Fly Shop in Montana did another 8 wt shootout, a comprehensive test comparing different rods, that should be an interesting read for anyone starting out or for anyone with their own hard-earned opinions. Of course, and I'm sure that those here who know way more than me will agree, it is more important to go to a good fly shop and try them out yourself. I'm also guessing there will be a lot of agreement with the BVK's review and placement, but I'm interested in the response to that of the mangrove's.

I'm looking forward to them releasing the results of the upcoming 8 wt reel shootout. I hope they include my Allen Kraken for that as I would have liked to have seen them includ my Redington Predator in the rod shootout.

Enjoy 
http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/ge...pal-best-saltwater-fly-rod-fly-rod-comparison


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Fly Rod Choices*

My Thoughts:
Experts will always tell you what is the "best". But best for them my not be best for you. I prefer to use their reports as a guide, and then go out and try the rods I think I will like. Based on my style of casting and experince. As with all sports equipment, as you get better, you will start to see how different rod preform. As a beginer it is best to stay with a modest price quality rod. Then once you have progressed in your casting ability move up to the higher preformane rods.
Bottom line, price* does not* buy you performance. Practice, practice, practice, and matching your equipment to you style is much more important.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent post by dsim3240. Covers it well. 

I'd also like to see the Allen reels included in their tests....but only to confirm what Allen owners already know.


----------



## HoustonFS17 (Apr 26, 2013)

Every major rod company makes an excellent rod. And a couple smaller companies make excellent rods. You get what you pay for, but if you cast a TFO mangrove and it feels the same as a Sage One, buy the mangrove and save yourself some money, or put the money in your reel.

I have my favorites for sure, but they suit my casting style and ability. The best advice is to start casting rods, and a few of them will immediately stand out to you. Narrow it down to two or three, then start looking at price, reputation, breaking strength, weight, reviews, etc.


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with most on here. Casting it urself is truly the only way to tell if a rod suits ur specific casting style. For instance I'm not a Fan of the #1 rod on their list. The NRX might be a great rod but I don't like the tip on any of the G Loomis rods. I also don't like the One in an 8wt but love the One in the 7wt. Personally I think the the Scott s4s is the best 8wt at of all the choices but it falls in the #6 spot. But that's my personal opinion. Just examples is all. Also I'm selling my 8wt Mangrove as I just purchased the s4s 8wt if anyone is interested. Good luck with the search.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Not a fan of the Mangrove but I love the BVK. I tested the BVK alongside the NRX and a high-end Sage, but I forget the specific model. The difference in performance felt negligible. Certainly not worth $500+ more for the Loomis or Sage over the BVK. 

As for the Sage One, I used one in 12wt for tarpon and that thing is a freaking cannon. It's awesome.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

I guess I'm the one Mugbug is talking about as the proponent of the Mangrove, yes I love them and no I'm not buying back BVK's either. I had 'em and the proberbial "been there done that". This article doesn't change my mind.

Guess the question you have to ask is "do I trust my arm and experience or "another website's" set of experts?". Pretty clear if the rod you love is ranked high here then these guys are "real experts" and if the converse, "they're biased". Off course they are biased, I am, you are, we all are. 

They used guides, what fly guide have you used that wasn't/isn't sponsored by some rod company, my last one touted how the Proaxis hung to moon. Another one that Sage Xi3 was cat's meow. (neither all that well) Both of the guides I met and know first hand are wrong and these guys are right? 

So pay your money and buy the rod you like. If we don't like the same rod, cool as we'll never get 'me mixed up on a trip.

Pete A. 

PS.: If your gonna dump your Mangrove cheap because of this review, let know


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Try several out at some shops. The best will be the one that works best for you.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I have the BVK in a 9wt and love it. I looked at Loomis and Sage but, felt that for the money,TFO had the best product. I did however, put a sage reel on it.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I do appreciate that the guys doing the shootout acknowledged the sort of "dick-measuring" that goes on in fly fishing regarding equipment.


----------

